# OMG Turn it up NAOW!! :O



## kobuzero (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone has that song, or band that you can't help but turn up the speakers when you hear them.

Mine are Deadmau5, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, and Within Temptation.

What are some of yours?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;q3NwJF28wjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3NwJF28wjU[/video]

As well as any Trance tune.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 11, 2012)

Gorillaz's 'Dirty Harry'.

<3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

kobuzero said:


> Mine are Deadmau5


YES
[video=youtube;PdDEtj79DyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PdDEtj79DyU[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 11, 2012)

Springtime for Hitler.

For srs, anything by Rush, the Eagles, or the Dead.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reel Big Fish, the Aquabats, Skrillex, Daft Punk, David Bowie, The Beatles, Manic Bloom, Barenaked Ladies, Renard, Queen, Linkin Park, and Great Big Sea.  I think it's safe to say that my taste in music is highly varied.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 11, 2012)

Silversun Pickups, The Mars Volta, and iwrestledabearonce get me really excited. Also, when a symphonic group starts playing a song i know at a performance, like for instance Hymn to A Blue Hour


----------



## Cyril (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty much all post-rock so I can hear it better 'cause a lot of the time it's really quiet


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 12, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Silversun Pickups, The Mars Volta, and *iwrestledabearonce* get me really excited. Also, when a symphonic group starts playing a song i know at a performance, like for instance Hymn to A Blue Hour



*YES.*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2012)

You Raise Me Up by Josh Groban.
I always lightly match his vocals when the song comes on.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Come fly with me lets fly lets fly away.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 12, 2012)

Slipknot -  "Pulse Of The Maggots".
Alestorm - "Keelhauled". 

When those two come up on the radio, the whole house can enjoy the songs with me. :B


----------



## Ames (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;i-BFLjyIb04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-BFLjyIb04[/video]

Turn it up

Baw like a baby


----------



## KingNow (Jan 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Slipknot -  "Pulse Of The Maggots".
> Alestorm - "Keelhauled".
> 
> When those two come up on the radio, the whole house can enjoy the songs with me. :B



Alestorm's on the radio?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty much all bands I listen to but most notably Doom. One of the EPs I own even tells you to play it loud, rofl.

[yt]SNQte5sla1w[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 12, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> YES
> [video=youtube;PdDEtj79DyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PdDEtj79DyU[/video]



This is insane!   Love it!  DeadMau5 is always on my mp3 player when I'm at the gym.   Whenever Brazil comes on I just close my eyes and _run! ^_^  _[yt]PCkHzXK_RHo[/yt]

But for random music on the radio, right now it's Helena Beat by Foster The People
[yt]XBFfFmWcPQM[/yt]


----------



## Wreth (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything by Pendulum or The Prodigy

When this comes on in a club, I go absolutely wild

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J7pw3dPBb8

Some of DJ Fresh's tunes are a lot of fun too.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

so many, so many. Modest Mouse, APC, Tool, Rush, Yes, Death Cab, Foster the People, etc..,


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 14, 2012)

Traven V said:


> so many, so many.



I second that lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2012)

WWE plays "Burn it to the Ground" by Nickelback (pretty much their only good song in a very long while...possibly ever) on their shows...

I listen to the local classic rock station, so either my radio or my phone is blasting greatness (amped speaker set too).


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a nice set of speakers for my computer, and I had people from the DSHS that I live next to come over and bitch that my music was too loud.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;FMuHoVQfVmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMuHoVQfVmY[/video]
Dem snares


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

WINTERRRRRR! THE REALM OF ETERNAL ICE!
[video=youtube;9ziAsMTs9sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ziAsMTs9sg[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 14, 2012)

Minsk

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]

[video=youtube;zymm8LE2YFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zymm8LE2YFQ[/video]

I just wish my headphones could go louder.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

The Prodigy


----------



## shteev (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;INsWdbR6J5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INsWdbR6J5g[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 14, 2012)

Quite a few 80's songs.
Then again I usually listen to "Nostalgie" which is mainly older music.
[video=youtube;51PvUQh1PwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51PvUQh1PwE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Larry (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;nc-CxZQewK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc-CxZQewK4[/video]
[video=youtube;RHW2RRv4aBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHW2RRv4aBE[/video]


----------

